# Fish Taco Sauce - Recipes needed!!



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm cooking fish tacos next weekend for 30 people. Grilling the redfish on the halfshell, then will let everyone serve themself.

So, I need a good recipe for some sauce to put on the fish tacos. Found a couple online, but I don't trust someone from Maine to give me a good sauce for grilled redfish....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Yogurt (plain) plus sour cream, equal portions. 

Add dill, cummin, cayane pepper (spelling?), some fine chopped capers, and sliced habinero pepper. Then, thin it down a bit with lime juice. Best if made the day before. 

Serve on corn torts (never flour) with red cabbage and c-lan-tro (spelling).


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

this is NOT the real Nuoc Mam Fish Sauce. The "real" fish sauce is not for the average stomach - but this is very good.
http://southeastasianfood.about.com/od/marinadesdipss5/r/VietnamDipSauce.htm


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/baja-sauce-10000000385995/

start with this and adjust as needed


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

for thirty people... maybe serve two options.

as mentioned before, corn tortillas are best but throw some flour tortillas on the grill and the fish taco gods won't strike you down with lightening.

first, just keep it simple and add 1 cup sour cream, 1 cup mayo, 1 or 2 chipolte peppers (from a can), a couple cloves of garlic and the juice of one lime. blend in a flood processor until creamy. have some pico de gallo next to the spread and some good mexican cheeses.

second, 1 or 2 ripe mango - chopped, red onion (1/2-1 of a onion), maybe a bit of red bell pepper, a couple jalapenos chopped up, chopped cilantro, squeeze a lime or two and let sit for a few hours. maybe even roughly dice some avocado and throw in there or have some sliced avocado next to the salsa - if you slice it, squeeze some orange juice over it for some added flavor and to keep it from turning brown. 

just try some things and adjust as needed. 

try this coleslaw for a topping, it's nice and tart from the vinegar, but feel free to substitute lime juice and maybe add some (a little) mayo for a creamy texture. it's commonly found on the internet as "mexican coleslaw" and i really don't know why. 

6 cups very thinly sliced green cabbage, 1 1/2 cups thinly peeled and grated carrots, chopped cilantro, 1/4 cup rice vinegar, a minced jalapeno, 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, salt and pepper to taste. wisk oil, vinegar, jalapeno together and then add cabbage and carrot - salt/pepper.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Chuy's puts their green sauce on their fish tacos and it works very well. 

Ingredients: 
1 1/2 cup ranch dressing 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1/4 cup roasted green chilies -- canned is fine 
1/4 cup sliced jalapenos -- canned 
4 tablespoons fresh cilantro leaves 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon garlic 
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice -- or, to taste 
1/2 whole roma tomato -- optional, diced 

Pulse all ingredients in a blender in batches until smooth. Chill and use as needed


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

go to HEB and buy a few jars of salsa verde and red picante sauce
maybe make the white/cream type baja sauce, too. put them all in fancy bowls and let 'em choose.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*How bout someone from Gloucester ? LOL*

One of my Favs

jus x4 it...

Baja-Style Fish Tacos
Makes 8 servings

2 lb mahi-mahi or other thick Feech
1/2 cup vegetable oil
3 tbsp lime juice
5 tsp chili powder
1 1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 1/2 tsp ground coriander
1 1/2 tsp minced garlic
Salt, to taste
8 flour tortillas, 8 inches in diameter
Southwestern Slaw (recipe follows)
1 cup Chipotle Pico de Gallo (recipe follows)
1/2 cup Mexican Crema (recipe follows)
Preheat a gas grill to medium-high. If you are using a charcoal grill, build a fire and let it burn down until the coals are glowing red with a moderate coating of white ash. Spread the coals in an even bed. Clean the cooking grate.

Cut the mahi-mahi into 16 equal slices.

Combine the oil, lime juice, chili powder, cumin, coriander, garlic, and salt. Coat the mahi-mahi with the marinade.

Grill the fish on the first side over direct heat until the flesh is firm and well-marked, about 2 minutes. Turn the fish and grill until cooked through, about 1 1/2 to 2 minutes more.

Grill the tortillas until they have light grill marks and are heated through, about 15 seconds on the first side. Turn the tortillas and grill them until they just start to bubble, another 15 seconds.

Center 2 pieces of grilled fish on each tortilla, and top with the Southwestern Slaw and Chipotle Pico de Gallo. Add a dollop of Mexican Crema, fold in half, and serve immediately.
Nutrition analysis for fish and tortilla per 6-ounce serving: 280 calories, 25g protein, 26g carbohydrate, 8g fat, 580mg sodium, 80mg cholesterol, 2g fiber.

*Southwestern Slaw*
Makes 8 servings

2 cups fine-shredded green cabbage
2 tsp lime juice
2 tsp honey
2 tbsp minced red onion
2 tsp minced jalape


----------

